# Fishing for Big Cat's can be discouraging ...



## Tadpole (Apr 8, 2005)

Well once again i have spent hours sitting there watching my 2 rods just waiting for that one big catfish to engulf my big, lively, juicy bluegill but as usual all i got was a little nap and some sunburn. 
I fished yesterday for over 6 hours and didn't have one nibble or anything, i had fresh live bluegills and fresh caught cut shad, fishing both on Gamagatsu 8/0 circle hooks on slip rigs. I guess if i keep putting time in i'll eventually get lucky ... hopefully cause i sure get tired of sitting there just looking at my 2 rods and daydreaming about catching one like some of you guys do. 

Oh well ... i'll be back out again Friday


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You will ge them, was all your fishing done in the daytime?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Tadpole, keep it up bud, you'll get one soon enough. If you have the patience to wait it out, which you obviously do, you'll be just fine


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

You sound a little discouraged. I better not tell you how long between bites from truly big catfish might be  

I think I am still paying dues before I can get a big cat.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, way too early to get discouraged yet. I think I spent between 175 and 200 hours last year with bait in the water. If I told you how many flatheads I caught, I'm afraid you'd quit now.


----------



## Tadpole (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for the replies ... i'm not actually complaining i guess i'm just excited of the thought of hooking into a big catfish. I know that it may take many hours and lots of patience before i hook into a big one and i'm prepared for all that.

FLATHUNTER : yes that day i fished from 6 am till about 1:30 or 2:00 pm. I usually prefer to fish from 8:00 pm till 3:00 or 4:00 am when i can.

One more question i'm curious about ... how many of you fish bottom when using live bait and/or cut bait and how many of you use bobbers. Is there a " right " time to use bobbers and a " right " time to be bottom fishing. I really have not used floats much at all and have been fishing all my live bait and cut shad on bottom with a slip rig consisting of a 1oz egg sinker, swivel and 18" leader with a 6/0 or 8/0 Gamagatsu Octopus circle hook. Maybe i should be using floats in the lakes when i'm using live bluegills ... any opinions ?

Just picked up the 2005 In-Fisherman Catfish issue, some good articles on such topics as Reservoir blue cats, Catfish spawning connection, river fishing (Ohio River) etc. I think the $ 4.99 price is a Lil' steep for the tiny 70 page magazine but then again i bet i learn some tips that will be worth the $$ ..... think i'll go check it out now, i'm sure after i start reading it i'll get that fever to get out there and get a line wet.

Thanks again and Good Cattin' !!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Tadpole, I have never caught a flathead out of a lake, so I cant help you much..I think Lake flatheads are much harder to pattern and catch, than river flatheads..River Flatheads can be easy, the problems I have is just getting access to river spots where they live..No way do I have the paitence it takes to catch monster flatheads from lakes...Are you fishing lakes that have catchable populations of big fish?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Robby helped me out last year by explaining just how long it can be, but its worth it, my PB so far is only just over 21 pounds, but man it felt great. I wouldnt kno half the stuff I know, if it wasnt for the time I've spent. Check the websites, get all the info you can.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

But I already copied it & have it ready...


> some sunburn.


Need some moonlight vs some sunburn.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I fish for Flatheads out of Lakes, I agree with FlatHunter, they are hard to pattern. I fish a 200 acre lake & I can catch 6-10, 20lb cats & over each year at this little Lake. I use Live Bait Only, In the early summer like it is right now you want to use Live Bluegill, Shad, Bullhead's, & Goldfish. I fish around the bends in the lake, If you see where the water goes from Deep to Shallow. Try fishing with a Slip Bobber with your bait hooked behind the Dorsal Fin. I fish both poles with the Bobber at different Length's. I also fish near Big Weed beds, alot of Baitfish like the Cover of the Weeds, & Big Cats will stay in the weeds as long as there is food there for them. So If you are seeing alot of Baitfish in the shallows, there will be a Catfish near them feeding at nite. I have caught some of my biggest fish in less than 3 feet of water. Dont let the Weeds discourage you either, I have fished for them like this for many years & Big Cats do lay in the Weed Beds. I move around alot too, If I dont catch anything in a few hours Im not afraid to pack it up & move to another spot. Most of the time I fish one spot all nite, Throwing my bait out farther, Adjusting Bobbers, reeling the bait in a little to make the Bait active more. Anything you can think of Im doing to try to Outsmart those big Lake Flatheads.

I hope this helps you a little, Time is what its about. You put in your time & you will be rewarded in one way or another. You will land a Big fish if you keep trying, Just never give up. 

I dont have a Choice, Its in my blood. Ill Hunt & Fish for as Long as I can Breath.  
Cat Mazter


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks to me like he was fishing Logan Jack. I could be wrong?


----------



## Tadpole (Apr 8, 2005)

Cat Mazter : Thanks for the reply and all the helpful tips, i can tell you've done your homework and spent many hours on the water. I will copy and add your tips to the folder i am currently puting together on Catfishing .. Thanks again and by the way, i', thinking i've seen you a time or 2 at Lake Logan, if you ever see me stop and shoot the bull .. i drive a bright blue Dodge 4X4

Fishman : your absolutely right i was at Lake Logan that day, i'm going back down a few nights next week for some night fishing and will be concentrating on the shallow weed beds at north end of lake ... this time i'll have my big floats w/ light sticks and try drifting some live bluegills through the weed beds. 

Again ... Thanks a million to everyone that's posted tips and/or opinions on here, i take them all in and definitely will remember them and use them to any advantage. I know i can't be a " catmaster " overnight and don't expect to be but i do know i am ready and willing to invest many hours of fishing for cats and learning all i can .... i just know before long you'll all get to see a picture of me on here after i " break the ice " and land a flathead.

... I'm headed for the Pike Island Dam here in a few weeks for some nightfishing, oh man i can't wait for that !!!!! maybe i'll get lucky


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Tadpole, another thing you do, when you start getting into the big fish (and I'm sure you will) is to make your photos as discreet as possible. This way you can still share your pictures, but not give away your honey holes. Trust me it's well worth it


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

tadpole, go to that same spot, but turn your rods around. Maybe no Flats, but you'll catch a few channells in the 7-10 pound range. Go to the bait store a mile or so up the road & get some suckers they will be $4 per dozen, that should get you some nice Channells.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Tadpole- I think I have saw your truck there before, I have a Black Ranger XLT, Ill sure stop & say Hi if I see you there. I got my Boat ready to hit the Lake with, I can show you a few good spots in the shallows too. If you want to e-mail me maybe we can set up a time to go together one nite. I have a Terrible Back, but I make the best out of it anytime I go. Just give me a few days notice & Ill help you out a little while we fish.  I wont be putting it in the water until after Monday, I have to wait for all the city folks to get done fishing the lake for the weekend.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

If you are fishing a lake that you know HAS large cats in it , just be sure you are fishing where they are going to be.... Water should be in the 9-12 ' deep range with some cover around in the form of trees, logs , old submerdged creek beds etc. I found that some head to the deepest water in lakes in the quest for flatheads and they simply will not be there .......They are warm water cats , they are not blue cats  Stick to your plan as some on this thread have pointed out- You will probably spend alot of hours before getting that big cat. But with patience , you will.... Good luck to you.. THE CATKING !!!


----------

